# Arc Flash



## Sandman1110 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a link to a good article on arc flash for those that are interested.

http://ehstoday.com/safety/asc-2013-arc-blast-survival-101?fb_action_ids=180579818817603&fb_action_types=og.recommends&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B462312813878793%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.recommends%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D#comments


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## Sandman1110 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice.....except I don't think that mask has the same AR as the required balaclava...


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

My favorite part: “[The electrician] came running through the door at me, scared out of his wits, but totally safe,” he said. “He was fine. In fact, he didn’t even want to go to the hospital." I bet money he wanted to go change his pants though. :lol::laughing:


----------

